# Need Homes - Cinnamon & Berkshire female rats.



## Secretadmierer (Mar 18, 2011)

Two female rats need homes!
They where both bred in 'Cutie Pie Ranch', which is a reputable breeder in southern CA.
We are currently moving, and can't move with them, so they are currently looking for homes!
We are giving them away with their cage & everything included.
They are both about 6 months old, and are very sweet! And although it is sad parting with them , they need homes...
We live in Bakersfield, California, so if you live near the Fresno area you are in luck! 
Thank you


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If you got them from a breeder, most of the time they would want the rats back. That is pretty standard amongst breeders.


----------

